# Do You Produce Music with a Tracker?



## Generic Fox (Jan 30, 2017)

Personally, I use Schism Tracker because I'd rather not use a mouse. For larger projects however, I'll  use MilkyTracker due to its cleaner interface. Who else uses trackers? Does anyone blend trackers and daws?


----------



## Nosta (Feb 22, 2017)

I've never heard of this before so I checked it out.  Pretty cool stuff, definitely going to try this new you out.


----------



## Generic Fox (Feb 23, 2017)

Nosta said:


> I've never heard of this before so I checked it out.  Pretty cool stuff, definitely going to try this new you out.


If you want, I can send you the .xm or .mod files for some of my stuff and you can remix them and stuff.


----------



## Nosta (Feb 25, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> If you want, I can send you the .xm or .mod files for some of my stuff and you can remix them and stuff.


That would be awesome!!


----------



## Jeniver (Mar 19, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> Personally, I use Schism Tracker because I'd rather not use a mouse. For larger projects however, I'll  use MilkyTracker due to its cleaner interface. Who else uses trackers? Does anyone blend trackers and daws?


I use OpenMPT and Famitracker, but I'm trying to learn Renoise because OpenMPT gets tiring on my brain.
MilkyTracker and Deflemask I have downloaded, but I don't fuck with them because I don't understand FM synthesis, and I prefer using the mouse now that I have 1080p monitors and such.

Ironically, what got me into tracking wasn't the demoscene community or anything, it was being into Jazz Jackrabbit 2, and by extension, Alexander Brandon.
I hadn't figured it out at the time, but Deus Ex and Unreal Tournament's "UMX" music files are actually Impulse Tracker files in disguise.
So, I saw the music files in JJ2 and I went on a forum asking something like "what the hell is an .S3M?"
I could play them in Winamp, but Cool Edit Pro wouldn't touch them, which made me think they were MIDI, but no General MIDI pattern soundfonts were that customizable and they all sounded like shit.
(My main music program was Cakewalk. That should be a bad sign enough, I was making MIDI.)
They said it was for ScreamTracker 3 and from there, the magic of the search engine shined through.
So from there, I realized this was infinitely better. Custom instruments.


----------



## Baka94 (Mar 24, 2017)

I sometimes use FamiTracker to make music. Mostly just remixes and some originals too, which I have posted on FamiTracker's forums. I have lately improved one of my original tracks, by increasing channel volumes to get the amplitude closer to the DPCM sample volumes and added some ducking to give the samples some space. In that same track I also used a multiband compressor (Maximus) in FL to compress it a bit and widen the stereo image. The updated version is not out yet though...


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been using Famitracker and Deflemask since 2014. I mostly make covers with them.
Some of my covers are here. Not much, but some.

I've tried using OpenMPT, but it's pretty confusing for me.


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 14, 2017)

Baka94 said:


> I sometimes use FamiTracker to make music. Mostly just remixes and some originals too, which I have posted on FamiTracker's forums. I have lately improved one of my original tracks, by increasing channel volumes to get the amplitude closer to the DPCM sample volumes and added some ducking to give the samples some space. In that same track I also used a multiband compressor (Maximus) in FL to compress it a bit and widen the stereo image. The updated version is not out yet though...


Hey! I've seen you on the Famitracker forums before! You just posted about a Touhou 6 OST cover recently.


----------



## mapache (Apr 18, 2017)

I started out in OpenMPT and worked with FamiTracker for a little while as well, but nowadays I use Renoise - it's meant to be a modern DAW, except in tracker form. Really nice piece of software tbh.


----------



## zeroslash (Apr 26, 2017)

I use Renoise to compose my music. It doubles pretty well as a tracker and a DAW, but it functions better as a tracker. It's not perfect but for the price it does its job really well.


----------

